# Outdoors defense pistol?



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

After having a somewhat threatening moose encounter on the elk hunt this past season I have been thinking about getting a pistol for self defense when out doors. At the time I had a rifle so I felt safe but I do spend a lot of time hiking in the area with my family throughout the summer and it got me thinking. There are also other critters like bears and mountain lions in the area so it could potentially be used for different animals. Because of the availability and size I have been thinking of getting a 44 magnum with a 4-6” barrel. Would this be sufficient to do the job with premium bullets?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, great gun. There was a picture floating around the internet about 10 years ago of a pretty darn big Alaskan Grizzly charging that got stopped by a .44 mag. If it will stop a grizz, it will stop a moose.

*Edit: found the article I remembered:

http://thegreatwhitehunter.wordpress.com/the-longest-minute-terrifying-bear-attack/

-DallanC


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

The Ruger Alaskan is a 2.5" barrel in 44 or 454 and made exactly for the kind of stuff you are talking about. 4-6" would be a lot harder to pack and would really only give you more distance. If they are far enough away for a 4-6" barrel, you probably don't need to shoot them.

If you are looking for something that is more multi-purpose (you want to use it for target shooting and whatever), the Smith and Wesson Model 69 might work. It's got a 4.25" barrel but only holds 5 shots. The 629 comes in 4", 5", and 6" and holds 6 shots.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Once you have it you'll need to practice and practice and with this ammo and reloading component shortage it is going to be rough to do that. 

For all the 4 legged animals out there I recommend bear spray, it will not only stop a charging bear but elk and moose also. Now the 2 legged one you may need that pistol.


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

Wow what a great article hopefully I will never have to know what that is like. 

Dodger you make a good point about the barrel length I do want to be able to pack it comfortably. 
Last if it protects you well from the 2 legged animals that is a definite plus.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Also note that by shortening the barrel you are loosing velocity / energy over a longer barrel, it may or may not matter to you depending on caliber, load etc... weight of the gun etc.

-DallanC


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Old ruger GP100. In the woods it's loaded with Corbin 200gr hard cast or Buffalo bore 180gr hard cast. That will pretty much take care of any thing in the lower 48. 
I ran into a moose and calf one day on a easy hike in Jackson Hole. Wasn't carrying but thankfully we spotted them 50 yds away and watched them slowly walk away from the trail.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Critter said:


> Once you have it you'll need to practice and practice and with this ammo and reloading component shortage it is going to be rough to do that.
> 
> For all the 4 legged animals out there I recommend bear spray, it will not only stop a charging bear but elk and moose also. Now the 2 legged one you may need that pistol.


+1 I worry more about the 2 legged ones more than anything else out there. Bear spray for everything else, and it would probably work for the 2 legged critters too under the right circumstance.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I carried a 44mag into the hills for a few years thinking I was well armed for any encounters until I read an article written by a coastal brown bear guide in Alaska (I will see if I can find the article again) He had numerous up close and personal encounters with bears and swore by the Glock 20 with 15 shots of +P 10mm. He said the likelihood of the average Joe being able to hit a target such as a charging brown bear with only 6 shots while under that much pressure was slim to none. He claimed he had seen on more than one occasion people empty their revolvers into the sky simply because their panic rapid firing never gave them the time to recover from the recoil of the first shot. Thereby making each shot higher and higher until empty.

Long story short, I sold both my 44's and now carry a Glock 20 with 15 rounds of 200gr hardcast running about 1300 FPS if Im in bear country. If I cant stop whatever it is that may want to eat me with that kind of firepower than it deserves a nice meal . Oh and its much lighter on the hip than either of the 44's I owned.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

It's true that most people will panic and shoot a 10 foot group when being charged by a bear. In that case it doesn't matter what you're shooting or how many times you are able to miss the target. I used to carry a big .44 around the hills with 300 grain bullets but that got kind of old. The Smith and Wesson Airlite .44s are much nicer to carry than the steel versions, though the recoil of such units is fierce. I've shot them numerous times and each time I can remember having to utter expletives and massage my hand. These days I carry a S&W model 60 .357 magnum with a 3" barrel. It's fairly light at around 24 oz, holds 5, and packs a decent punch with manageable recoil. I hand load for it and have 2 loads for different occasions: 125 grain Gold Dots for carry around town and 180 grain hard cast lead for the hills. The hard cast bullets are essentially "solids" and will penetrate the tough hide and bone of large furry assailants. I'm very happy with this setup for personal protection due to the size, weight, and versatility it offers.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I can't claim to have any personal experience but my brother has a .41 magnum and has killed an elk with it. Personally I am the kind of guy that likes to have as much ammo in the gun as possible. I would opt for a semi auto pistol that holds the biggest magazine I can legally get. 10MM or .45ACP would be my two choices. Something that puts out a good size hunk of lead but has manageable recoil for follow up shots as I am quite certain it is going to take more than one hit. A friend of mine's dad is an Alaskan fishing guide and he carries a pump shotgun with slugs.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

In Utah for animals -protection of my dogs while back packing I went with a noise maker and for the 2 legged kind I went with a larger capacity- ended up a 13 round 9mm fit the bill for both at least for me


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gregkdc said:


> After having a somewhat threatening moose encounter on the elk hunt this past season I have been thinking about getting a pistol for self defense when out doors. At the time I had a rifle so I felt safe but I do spend a lot of time hiking in the area with my family throughout the summer and it got me thinking. There are also other critters like bears and mountain lions in the area so it could potentially be used for different animals. Because of the availability and size I have been thinking of getting a 44 magnum with a 4-6" barrel. Would this be sufficient to do the job with premium bullets?


Now a days I don't carry a defense piece for lions, tigers and bears, moose, Utah wolves, or Zombies, but I will carry spray in Grizzly country....I know, I know, geeze, give it a rest. Usually the animals take one look at me, turn and walk away; feel sorry for me I guess.

Hey, take a look at a Model 329 Smith & Wesson .44 mag. The Scandium-framed revolver is as light as a feather. I'm not so sure a dozen bullets don't weigh more than the gun.  It'll hurt ya though at the range, but who cares when that big Griz is rippin yer small intestines out.

I carried mine on a couple big game hunting trips and ground-swatted some forest grouse using some .44 mag shot shells I reloaded.

It's for sale by the way.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Bo0YaA said:


> I carried a 44mag into the hills for a few years thinking I was well armed for any encounters until I read an article written by a coastal brown bear guide in Alaska (I will see if I can find the article again) He had numerous up close and personal encounters with bears and swore by the Glock 20 with 15 shots of +P 10mm. He said the likelihood of the average Joe being able to hit a target such as a charging brown bear with only 6 shots while under that much pressure was slim to none. He claimed he had seen on more than one occasion people empty their revolvers into the sky simply because their panic rapid firing never gave them the time to recover from the recoil of the first shot. Thereby making each shot higher and higher until empty.
> 
> Long story short, I sold both my 44's and now carry a Glock 20 with 15 rounds of 200gr hardcast running about 1300 FPS if Im in bear country. If I cant stop whatever it is that may want to eat me with that kind of firepower than it deserves a nice meal . Oh and its much lighter on the hip than either of the 44's I owned.


Nice thing about the Glock 20 is that it easily converts to .40 S&W for cheaper practice.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Hey, take a look at a Model 329 Smith & Wesson .44 mag. The Scandium-framed revolver is as light as a feather. I'm not so sure a dozen bullets don't weigh more than the gun.


Gunnies has one.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

I think the best outdoors defense pistol is whatever one I need help to justify in my mind that I need to purchase one. Any handgun in the safe would fit the bill. But maybe I NEED!!! that new 44 mag with a shorter barrell. Until reading this thread I didn't know I needed a new gun but maybe I do.

In all seriousness has anyone on here ever had to use a gun in the outdoors for defense?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

lifes short said:


> In all seriousness has anyone on here ever had to use a gun in the outdoors for defense?


Yes.

-DallanC


----------

